# Quick BB Replacement?



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

I bought 2 Cannondale 2021 Quicks last year at Mellow Johnny's in Austin. A Quick 4 for me and a Quick 3 for my wife. I did this knowing I was taking a job on a tiny tiny island in the middle of Pacific ocean called Kwajalein. This is a brutal place on bikes (salt spray) and our only means of travel. No cars allowed here. The bikes have been doing well other than a noise developed in the bottom bracket. I took the crank arms off to inspect and the BB is wasted after only riding this bike for 7 months. It rains constantly and coral sand is also brutal. So my question is please help me pick the right one to order???? I did buy the 20 spline removal tool yesterday. And yes, Amazon does deliver to military bases but it takes a month. That why I'm asking here so that I order the right thing the first time...... or maybe even different ones just to get the right one. The only bike shop here works on Sun bikes. 

I really appreciated any help!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Specs are on the website









2021-Quick 1


The new Quick is our all-rounder – a fast, versatile and fun bike that appeals to a wide range of riders. Perfect for enjoying a workout, cruising the city or just getting out and feeling good.




www.cannondale.com






*Bottom Bracket*
FSA MegaExo

I would suggest regularly inspecting, cleaning, and greasing you BB, wheel hubs, headset, and chain.
Use a marine grade grease.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

tlg said:


> Specs are on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FSA wasn't listed on the Quick-4 page..... just Cartridge Square Taper. Thanks for that. Should had looked at the better bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

davekleinman said:


> The FSA wasn't listed on the Quick-4 page..... just Cartridge Square Taper. Thanks for that. Should had looked at the better bike.


If you're in doubt, go to the contact page on the Cannondale website and send them a message. 
They've responded to me within 24 hrs in the past .


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Yes I wrote Cannondale to get specifics. There are so many types and sizes and that FSA is not the same kind as I have at all.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I looked it up and those versions of the 2021 Quick use the old square taper type of BB.

As I said in the other thread, take it out and the size should be written on it. It should be 68 x ???.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I looked it up and those versions of the 2021 Quick use the old square taper type of BB.
> 
> As I said in the other thread, take it out and the size should be written on it. It should be 68 x ???.


Thanks but the problem is itll be a month beforeI get the BB removal tool....... So 2 months to get a BB if I wait for that. Can't I measure spindle length by taking carnk arms off and just use calipers to measure length of square tapers??? I do have a crank arm removal tool.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> Thanks but the problem is itll be a month beforeI get the BB removal tool....... So 2 months to get a BB if I wait for that. Can't I measure spindle length by taking carnk arms off and just use calipers to measure length of square tapers??? I do have a crank arm removal tool.


Yes, you can do that if you have a vernier caliper. Otherwise it won't be an accurate measurement.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> Yes, you can do that if you have a vernier caliper. Otherwise it won't be an accurate measurement.


Thanks, I'll do that at lunch today!!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> Thanks, I'll do that at lunch today!!


Lunch? Oh that's right, it's 10:48am where you are!


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Well y'all did move an hour closer to us....... thank god there's no daylight savings here.Sunrise is always around 6:30 and so it sunset, every day!! lol.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

By the way, this is an example of can happen to a 3 month old bike when nothing is done to maintain it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> By the way, this is an example of can happen to a 3 month old bike when nothing is done to maintain it.
> View attachment 485643


I looked up Kwajalein on Wikipedia. Your average relative humidity is around 75-80% year round, average precipitation days per month are between 8 and 20 and your annual precipitation is 102 inches. So that photo doesn't surprise me.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I looked up Kwajalein on Wikipedia. Your average relative humidity is around 75-80% year round, average precipitation days per month are between 8 and 20 and your annual precipitation is 102 inches. So that photo doesn't surprise me.


It's insanely brutal. The Army claims equipment damage is 100 times worse than a normal place. I'm an Optics Engineer and I can't begin to tell you how bad those systems are....

But hopefully bike will be fix in a few weeks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> It's insanely brutal. The Army claims equipment damage is 100 times worse than a normal place. I'm an Optics Engineer and I can't begin to tell you how bad those systems are....
> 
> But hopefully bike will be fix in a few weeks


Yikes! Did you volunteer to go there or did they send you there? Isn't there a saying in the military "Never volunteer"?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe Sheldon can help.

Square Taper Bottom Bracket Interchangeability (sheldonbrown.com)


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

velodog said:


> Maybe Sheldon can help.
> 
> Square Taper Bottom Bracket Interchangeability (sheldonbrown.com)


Thanks for that!! Sheldon lives on!!


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> Yikes! Did you volunteer to go there or did they send you there? Isn't there a saying in the military "Never volunteer"?


Haha ..... It's really all military contractors out here and very little actual active military people. I've always worked in optics and took a job as an optical engineer here working on telescopes that track thngs moving very fast and nearby. So it's a good job, my wife is here, they give you a decent 2 bedroom house with a view of the ocean and you spend very little money here. It isn't all peaches and cream though. The one grocery store sucks... especially the beef. Everything come in frozen except dairy and vegitables are flown in once a week. The food truck is the ship below. I did figure out how to fly in whole prime ribeyes from Costco in Honolulu by people flying back from home vacation. But it's pricey when you add in the $500 baggage fee plus $150 cooler but worth it to me. Oh and they run out of beer Ilike as well which can really suck also. Otherwise it's a pretty nice place and the diving is awesome.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> Haha ..... It's really all military contractors out here and very little actual active military people. I've always worked in optics and took a job as an optical engineer here working on telescopes that track thngs moving very fast and nearby. So it's a good job, my wife is here, they give you a decent 2 bedroom house with a view of the ocean and you spend very little money here. It isn't all peaches and cream though. The one grocery store sucks... especially the beef. Everything come in frozen except dairy and vegitables are flown in once a week. The food truck is the ship below. I did figure out how to fly in whole prime ribeyes from Costco in Honolulu by people flying back from home vacation. But it's pricey when you add in the $500 baggage fee plus $150 cooler but worth it to me. Oh and they run out of beer Ilike as well which can really suck also. Otherwise it's a pretty nice place and the diving is awesome.


Whoa! Nice scuba video.

Do any hurricanes make it to that vicinity? If they did, you would be underwater. Run out of beer? As long as they don't run out of coffee!!!


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Hurricanes don't live well around the equator. In fact, they can't go from northern sphere to southern. No wikipedia does record that all 300 people on this island died in 1875 from a bad storm. It does rain here like 1/2" a day on average. We never run out of beer..... just the one I like and we only get a beer run from cargo ship once ever 3 weeks. Mail comes once a week but it's always backed up in Hono. Just hope the BB gets here soon!!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

davekleinman said:


> Hurricanes don't live well around the equator. In fact, they can't go from northern sphere to southern.


Interesting. And it makes sense considering that the equator is a perpetual low pressure zone that it rains a lot. It also helps you're surrounded by water.


----------



## davekleinman (2 mo ago)

Just a follow up note that the mail gods were good to me and I got the parts!!! Yay!! Ironically the BB that was pulled out was the same as the one I ordered plus I ordered a Shimano. I installed the Shimano since the original failed and lost it's bearing cap somehow. Just kinda weird how this failed.


----------

